# How did your dog change after his neuter?



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Did your dog's personality change after he was neutered? If so, how?

Kane is getting neutered on Friday. He's 9 1/2 months old. I'm hoping he and Pepper will fight less, but I'm not 100% sure who's starting the fights so I don't know if it'll make a difference. They happened more frequently when he was younger, but I've noticed a few more spats lately over nothing.

Kane was banned from daycare about a month ago because he was getting too friendly with the females so I'll be glad when he can start going again. Since he has separation anxiety and can't be left at home alone, Pepper has been going to daycare less too. Maybe they just both have pent up energy?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

It has been quite a while since I've had a male dogs neutered. We didn't have Duke very long before we had him neutered (only a couple of days) and honestly I didn't notice any real difference as we were just getting to know him at the time. He was always an awesome dog. Hobgoblin had just been neutered when we adopted him and he was still an adolescent so his personality was still forming. 

I can't say any of my females have changed much personality wise with spaying. It has been about a month since Freyja's spay and she is about the same. I do think her coat changed a little but it could be summer shed so I'm not sure. She is the same sweet and sassy little girl she has always been. My cat did have a bit of a personality change. She got clingy with me, she now follows me around the house a bit (she had to have an emergency spay for Pyo though and was pretty sick and sore right after).


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly, their personalities didn't change at all. Both Moe and Noah were neutered as adults, and the only change I saw at all was that Moe stopped humping things and stopped trying to mark. Neither one of them got fat or lazy. Once they had recovered from the surgery, they were just as they always were.

Side note - I'm not saying that neutering is a miracle cure for humping and marking behaviors, but Moe never did either one again after he was neutered. It could be because I had been working on those issues with him and it suddenly clicked, or maybe the neutering helped. I don't know.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster was neutered just shy of 6 years old.

The biggest changes Ive seen have been his appetite and dog-dog interactions. He has become a bottomless pit! He used to skip meals, especially if a neighbor had a bitch in heat...he'd sometimes be off food for a couple weeks (he'd eat maybe half of what was offered). He has not missed a meal since surgery and at least one of my neighbors dogs has been in heat since then.

Bus has always been a bit reactive the "tone" has changed. Instead of the loose, bouncy movements and high pitch "come play with me!" bark he is now much stiffer. He now slams into my storm door with a snarl when a dog is walked past (a change from the bouncy "come play with me" stuff). 

He has always been a mouthy dog. Almost retriever-ish, he likes to hold hands in his mouth. Since this was reserved for family and very close friends I never worried about it. Since surgery, though, he has tried this with random people walking down the street..."drive by petters" sometimes get mouthed! He no longer nose targets ("touch") hands with a closed mouth...a change since surgery, no clue how/why its related but its his new thing. Not as gentle about treats...something I never had to teach him was to take treats gently, now we have to work on it.

After surgery he had a horrible coat blow. Spring coat blow is normally a big thing with him but this was worse than Ive ever seen. His coat looked awful after, dull, dandruffy...I thought neutering him had ruined his coat. That has resolved but his coat texture has changed. It has become thicker, courser and wavy-curly in some areas now.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

My current male was neutered already when I got him. 

The last male I had that was intact then neutered didn't have any really dramatic changes. He was a bit of a glutton before, but an even bigger glutton after. He was always pretty friendly, but he got along better with other dogs after being altered. Humping behaviors were reduced. That's about it.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Indy was neutered less then a week before I got him at 7months old. So the before is a bit of a mystery. I was told his hyperactivity would slow as his testosterone levels decreased. He did calm down a bit the first couple months. 
He's still very game and will get into fights with certain dogs if I'm not careful (he became a bit of a jerk around 1.5yr old). He can also still be humpy but he's not at risk of being an absentee father anymore.
*So I'm not confident that this will solve Kane's issues.*
He gets fewer errections and his Lack of balls is kind of cute but those last two would be monstrous reasons to neuter a dog.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I've noticed that all my dogs continue to get older after they are neutered. I think the ageing affects their behavior more than the loss of bits of their anatomy.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

For us, it helped a lot with his anxiety/excitement issues. He is much more calm and quick to calm down. Doesn't redirect to the spayed female anymore. He became much more playful and calm like he was before all the hormones made him crazy and lost a bunch of weight. He's a big dog and neutered recently at 3 yrs old. The dog aggression is still there.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

We neutered Argos around 5 yrs old (vet's guess on age). The following changes happened:

- he stopped getting discharge all over the place
- he stopped licking himself down there
- he stopped going crazy when there was a female in heat in the neighborhood

He didn't change in any other way that I can tell. He marks just as much, barks just as much, and is just as stubborn and intractable. His weight is pretty much the same.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I got Jack neutered at 8. 

The only real change I noticed is that he likes food more, and he's gained some much needed weight. I guess he's also a little more energetic, but frankly that's probably related to not being scary thin. Otherwise, nothing.

**ETA:** I should add he never had a marking, humping, dog-aggression, pestering the girls or any other obnoxious behaviors related to being intact.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

We just had Caleb neutered last Wednesday and i have not noticed any changes but he is still in the recovery stage.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma stopped peeing on people at the dog park, that's the only thing that changed, lol.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I actually recently wrote a blog post about neutering my dog when he was young. Absolutely nothing changed about his behavior. Not that he was problematic to begin with, but the only thing it really did change was his metabolism.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Morrison was neutered when he was 1 1/2 years old. I had no reason to keep him intact and he was a humpy indoor marking fool before so. After his neuter his indoor marking stopped completely and the humping totally went away. I am not saying neutering is a cure all. Buy for Morrison it worked out fine.

Tyrion is a year old and will be neutered in two weeks. Again I personally don't see a point in keeping him intact.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with neutering a shy or fearful dog? Were there temperament changes?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I got Shep neutered at 6 mos. He did not change for the most part, although he did start to gain more weight with the same amount of food, so I cut back a little.

He was not aggressive, and that didn't change. He didn't mark much, but did learn to lift his leg (and be more confident) at about 3 yo. He did NOT stop humping.
And, immediately after the procedure, he was a little stir crazy from being cooped up. Nothing unexpected or surprising. 

I think I was more on edge about it, then he was...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> Does anyone have experience with neutering a shy or fearful dog? Were there temperament changes?


Jack actually seemed to gain some confidence after he was neutered. He is still pretty danged soft and he was never really fearful, but he definitely seems more willing to play and less 'skittery' around things than before his neuter. But mostly he's pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

sandgrubber said:


> I've noticed that all my dogs continue to get older after they are neutered. I think the ageing affects their behavior more than the loss of bits of their anatomy.


lol, yes. 

Not ITT but I feel like I hear a lot of stuff like "I got my 18 mo pitbull neutered and just a few months later he was suddenly aggressive toward other dogs; clearly neutering makes them mean and is terrible."


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your stories. It's interesting to hear how some dogs change and some don't; I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

Kane has marked a couple of times inside (not at home) so I'm hoping that won't happen again after Friday.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

My boyfriend's family dog was neutered at around 6years old and he's almost a different dog. His appetite exploded and he has trouble keeping weight off, he's also developed some anxiety where there was none before. He's suddenly scared of beeping (the oven timer or microwave) and shadows. His fur is also different. Not saying neutering caused all this but he pretty much became a different dog since the procedure. I almost wish I never pushed them to have him snipped.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

cookieface said:


> Does anyone have experience with neutering a shy or fearful dog? Were there temperament changes?


My dog is a fearful dog. It didn't change his fearfulness.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Jack actually seemed to gain some confidence after he was neutered. He is still pretty danged soft and he was never really fearful, but he definitely seems more willing to play and less 'skittery' around things than before his neuter. But mostly he's pretty much exactly the same.





Hector4 said:


> My dog is a fearful dog. It didn't change his fearfulness.


Thanks for the replies! 

I'm not sure I'd consider Tyson soft - yelling, harsh (by my standards) handling, foot stomping, etc. don't seem to bother him at all. He's a little insecure in new places or with new people, but warms up fairly quickly. I've seen a huge improvement since starting NW class. He's still bothered by other dogs. I'm just nervous about change (in general).


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes. Jack's personality changed for the better. I kept him intact to 19 months. He was obsessing about 2 of my other 3 dogs. Sniff butts, chomp mouth/drool/foam, pace, whine, hump, pester, lick ears, pace, guard, whine, chomp, drool. Then pee on each specific dog's crate door/edge of the crate mat. He also barely ate and was skin and bones to the point where the vet was concerned! He just couldn't eat when he had his B!itches to keep track of! (please note all my girls have been spayed for years!). Being a virgin male he doesn't know the difference and was just completely obnoxious. 

Post neuter by 2 weeks out, he stopped all that nonsense, started eating, and is a nice weight. He doesn't worry or obscess or chomp/foam or pace or guard. He's happy to play and snuggle with both me and my other 3 girls. He also seems a lot happier since he's not so stressed out worrying about his ladies. Now they're just great friends. 

Hope that helps! Try to not worry too much! I had myself all sorts of worrying, and he turned out just fine.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

cookieface said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I'm not sure I'd consider Tyson soft - yelling, harsh (by my standards) handling, foot stomping, etc. don't seem to bother him at all. He's a little insecure in new places or with new people, but warms up fairly quickly. I've seen a huge improvement since starting NW class. He's still bothered by other dogs. I'm just nervous about change (in general).


This right here was the thing that made me hang on so long and keep Jack intact. He was a very fearful dog! Every little noise, he'd jump at, growl and growl and growl and pace and growl and pace. It was awful! I took him to classes, I socialized "the heck" out of him, as the instructors told me to do and he got worse and worse. Two things happened: I neutered him (please see my previous post for his change in personality post neuter). Second. I stopped socializing him! I took him out with my other very stable, happy dog, and he learned from her. He now happily greets children and women, and is cautious with men, but eventually warms up to them, especially if he's met them a few times. I backed off on the "training" and socializing, let HIM make the choices for his comfort level, and he came out of it on his own. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Yes. Jack's personality changed for the better. I kept him intact to 19 months. He was obsessing about 2 of my other 3 dogs. Sniff butts, chomp mouth/drool/foam, pace, whine, hump, pester, lick ears, pace, guard, whine, chomp, drool. Then pee on each specific dog's crate door/edge of the crate mat. He also barely ate and was skin and bones to the point where the vet was concerned! He just couldn't eat when he had his B!itches to keep track of! (please note all my girls have been spayed for years!). Being a virgin male he doesn't know the difference and was just completely obnoxious.
> 
> Post neuter by 2 weeks out, he stopped all that nonsense, started eating, and is a nice weight. He doesn't worry or obscess or chomp/foam or pace or guard. He's happy to play and snuggle with both me and my other 3 girls. He also seems a lot happier since he's not so stressed out worrying about his ladies. Now they're just great friends.
> 
> Hope that helps! Try to not worry too much! I had myself all sorts of worrying, and he turned out just fine.


 This is good to hear! Kane does whine and pace a bit too. I assumed it was separation anxiety, but maybe it's not. He has been acting that way outside at the neighbour's fence a lot lately (they have a dog) so hopefully that will get better


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

For the one that had noise issues and was neutered around 6, I've noticed that many dogs in the 6-8 year old range start to hate some noises that never bothered them before. That happened with my shih Tzu and he was neutered at 6 months.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Actually I posted before in this thread but I need to update my answer. 

Argos actually has NOT stopped responding to (freaking out over) females in heat. There just must not have been any around. There is a stray in heat in our neighborhood and he won't eat, is crying, etc. The whole deal. And he's about 5 months post-neuter. 

(By the way my vet agreed to spay her for free if we can catch her and bring her in. So tomorrow my husband and I are going to try to find her and get her to come with us. We don't have a humane society or animal control here.)


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My husband and I had a Rott a long time ago. It was our second male dog we had together. When we first got together I had a neutered male Chih mix. DH believed that there was no reason to neuter a male. DH was one of those that acted like it was him getting neutered. DH would wince, cross his legs and go pale anytime that conversation came up. The dog did not get neutered and everything was fine till the dog hit the 3 1/2 year mark. His behavior changed to growling at my daughter and not my son. I could see if it was the son but the daughter was the one at the time of being 4 always had food and would share with the dog. My husband and I had many fights about this. The husband just said the dog could live in a kennel and I said no way was I going to keep a dog in a kennel for a lifetime. I would just rather euthanize the dog. One day the dog growled at my daughter and I loaded the dog up in the car and headed to the vet. The dog went and got neutered. I kept the dog at place for a couple of weeks and then brought the dog home. The growling never was heard again. The dog went back to following my daughter around and back to sleeping by her bed. The only thing that happened the dog was neutered. This has been the biggest change in behavior I have ever witnessed. 

Fynn, my MAS I kept intact till he was 2 years of age. I could not stand the smell of urine. I had his urine tested repeatedly and every time came back normal. He loves sleeping under my bed. I could not even sleep because all I could smell was a musk urine smell. I had him neutered and the smell went away. He did not have any behavior issues to note any differences.

Most of my males were neutered prior to coming to me ( if you want me to rescue your dog that is one thing I make the owner do. I make the owner pay for the neuter first) my own males are neutered prior to a year of age. I kept Fynn intact for that long only to see if it makes a difference in age. My husband is the biggest one to change. He is the one now that will say hey is the dog old enough to neuter yet?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I know that foul urine smell. I dog sat a bulldog intact make for ten days and I was so glad when he left!! He smelled despite me bathing him and washing his bedding daily. The yard where I potty my dogs is 9' by 24' which is where I pottied just him for those ten days. I kept my guys in the main yard because he wanted to court and pester, drool, chomp, sniff, hump. Ugh. Very gross. I was out bleaching the potty yard daily and hosing it down I can potty my dogs out there and rarely does it need anything other than a hose down monthly. 

I am 100% al for spaying and neutering at maturity or slightly sooner.

The owners of this bulldog are keeping him intact because they think breeding him means lots of money. Ay yi yi. I won't be dog sitting again unless he's neutered.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL neutering has no impact on marking.... 

And while with cats there is a difference in odor between intact and neutered males.... 
Not so in dogs.... 

As long as there is not an in heat bitch in close proximity, intact males are less likely to be belligerent towards each other. Altered males can be problematic.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

fourdogs said:


> I know that foul urine smell. I dog sat a bulldog intact make for ten days and I was so glad when he left!! He smelled despite me bathing him and washing his bedding daily. The yard where I potty my dogs is 9' by 24' which is where I pottied just him for those ten days. I kept my guys in the main yard because he wanted to court and pester, drool, chomp, sniff, hump. Ugh. Very gross. I was out bleaching the potty yard daily and hosing it down I can potty my dogs out there and rarely does it need anything other than a hose down monthly.
> 
> I am 100% al for spaying and neutering at maturity or slightly sooner.
> 
> The owners of this bulldog are keeping him intact because they think breeding him means lots of money. Ay yi yi. I won't be dog sitting again unless he's neutered.


None of the behavioral issues you detailed about this dog were remotely related to the fact that he possesses his testicle.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> LOL neutering has no impact on marking....
> 
> And while with cats there is a difference in odor between intact and neutered males....
> Not so in dogs....
> ...


Yes, because YOUR personal experiences are so much more valid than other peoples' personal experiences . 

Moose had started humping just everything in sight when he was about 4. Before that I had been kind of ho-hum about neutering him because he wasn't causing trouble and his previous owner didn't want it done. I don't want to speculate about why he suddenly started humping, but he stopped doing it after the neuter. His metabolism changed a lot and I had to cut his food back from 8 cups a day to 5 cups a day (gradually). Those were the only changes I saw.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Yes, because YOUR personal experiences are so much more valid than other peoples' personal experiences .
> 
> Moose had started humping just everything in sight when he was about 4. Before that I had been kind of ho-hum about neutering him because he wasn't causing trouble and his previous owner didn't want it done. I don't want to speculate about why he suddenly started humping, but he stopped doing it after the neuter. His metabolism changed a lot and I had to cut his food back from 8 cups a day to 5 cups a day (gradually). Those were the only changes I saw.





> Yes, because YOUR personal experiences are so much more valid than other peoples' personal experiences .


No...... Not at all....



> Moose had started humping just everything in sight when he was about 4. Before that I had been kind of ho-hum about neutering him because he wasn't causing trouble and his previous owner didn't want it done.


Humping is not at all sexual and has zero to do with whether the dog is intact or not...
It is NOT a sexual behavior.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

> No...... Not at all....


Haha. It's kind of a trend with you. Cuz really, if someone says "my dog's pee really stank before he was neutered and didn't afterward" or "my dog humped everything in sight before he was neutered and didn't afterward" and you go "nuh-uh, neutering doesn't do that", well, something did it. Discounting other people's experiences is just not cool.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Haha. It's kind of a trend with you. Cuz really, if someone says "my dog's pee really stank before he was neutered and didn't afterward" or "my dog humped everything in sight before he was neutered and didn't afterward" and you go "nuh-uh, neutering doesn't do that", well, something did it. Discounting other people's experiences is just not cool.



Something may have done it... But not neutering..... Bitches hump.... Altered Males hump.... There is not erection with humping..... No penetration...... And it looks NOTHING like dogs when they are mating.... 

I am not discounting anything.... But folks that think humping is sexually related.... Are clueless..... 


It is not a sexual behavior..... But have fun thinking what you want.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Yes, because YOUR personal experiences are so much more valid than other peoples' personal experiences .
> 
> Moose had started humping just everything in sight when he was about 4. Before that I had been kind of ho-hum about neutering him because he wasn't causing trouble and his previous owner didn't want it done. I don't want to speculate about why he suddenly started humping, but he stopped doing it after the neuter. His metabolism changed a lot and I had to cut his food back from 8 cups a day to 5 cups a day (gradually). Those were the only changes I saw.


By the way...... It has NOTHING to do with my personal experiences....

It is well documented that humping is not sexual in nature....

Thanks for playing...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It isn't ALWAYS sexual in nature, definitely. But sometime it is, or, if you don't want to say sexual, at least hormonal. Sometimes a cigar isn't just a cigar. Unless you have reliable sources that prove that humping absolutely is never never sexual or hormonal. 

And it wasn't just that. You said neutering never improves marking behavior. You said neutering has no effect on urine odor in dogs. Well, some people have different experiences. If you have a reasonable alternate explanation for why those things changed after neutering, feel free to make an argument for that alternate explanation. Just calling people clueless isn't a real compelling argument. Thanks for playing?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> It isn't ALWAYS sexual in nature, definitely. But sometime it is, or, if you don't want to say sexual, at least hormonal. Sometimes a cigar isn't just a cigar. Unless you have reliable sources that prove that humping absolutely is never never sexual or hormonal.
> 
> And it wasn't just that. You said neutering never improves marking behavior. You said neutering has no effect on urine odor in dogs. Well, some people have different experiences. If you have a reasonable alternate explanation for why those things changed after neutering, feel free to make an argument for that alternate explanation. Just calling people clueless isn't a real compelling argument. Thanks for playing?


Humping is never sexual in nature.... 

There is no chemical or metabolic difference in the urine between intact and altered dogs. 

Yea.... You are clueless.... There are good reasons for altering dogs.... But those are not among them.....


Again.... Thanks for playing...


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Additionally..... Marking is territorial behavior.... Not sexually driven in any way....

Altered dogs do not lose their territorial nature..... 


Oh yea... Neuter him.... He will miraculously cease territorial marking..... Yea.... that works.... Not....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It works for some dogs. Nobody said it works for all of them, or said it was miraculous. Really, if you have an intelligent argument for why a dog might stop marking/humping/etc. after neutering, if not for the decrease in hormones, please elaborate. Insulting people pretty much proves lack of an intelligent argument. 

No links to sources for the lack of difference in composition of a neutered vs unneutered dog's urine? No sources for why humping and marking are never hormonal in nature? I have a hard time believing dogs are so vastly different from other animals.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Willowy said:


> It works for some dogs. Nobody said it works for all of them, or said it was miraculous. Really, if you have an intelligent argument for why a dog might stop marking/humping/etc. after neutering, if not for the decrease in hormones, please elaborate. Insulting people pretty much proves lack of an intelligent argument.
> 
> No links to sources for the lack of difference in composition of a neutered vs unneutered dog's urine? No sources for why humping and marking are never hormonal in nature? I have a hard time believing dogs are so vastly different from other animals.


I never said anything insulting..... You attempted to spin an argument where there is none... 

You just stated there is no difference in the urine between intact and altered dogs. Although you tried to spin it that way.....


And humping is a social behavior.... If you want me to agree there are some positives in altering dogs I can agree.....

But I will not be party to myth and propaganda......


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

BUT SOME PEOPLE HAVE THOSE EXPERIENCES. And you totally dismiss everything you don't agree with, without offering a reasonable alternate explanation. And expect others to take YOUR personal experiences as gospel.

I don't know where you got the idea I said there's no difference in the composition of urine in neutered/unneutered dogs. I have no clue. I was asking you for links to that information.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

I know after Clyde was neutered at 2.5 years...

-He started eating a LOT
-He got fat from the aforementioned overeating combined with a slower metabolism
-He got a lot less playful
-It worked wonders on his fear problems, especially stupid random phobias he would make of any and everything
-He got a little ornery with dogs, puppies, and children
-He stopped obsessing over every single drop of pee from another dog (foaming at the mouth, licking, teeth clattering, can't be pulled off the scent, etc)
-He FINALLY HAD AN OFF SWITCH, that little maniac
-His skin got chronically greasy instead of chronically dry. Doesn't matter what he eats.
-Edit: He also stopped humping. He loved humping way too much. He meets a strange dog, "Hi strange dog, I will hump you now even though you don't know me". I'm really glad he stopped that one.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Gally immediately stopped trying to mark indoors. He hasn't tried it since but he still marks outside just a little less than before. He was neutered around 9 1/2 months.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmmm really wanted to avoid neutering but / both my boys are cut. Max at 16 months ( aggressive line patrolling on our property and he was so strong and agile, like \jump into your truck via open window and destroy the interior) - he gained 40 lbs/ instantly and its been 2 years we cant get it off (140 lbs, but less agro)/ Oscar cause he was raping the goats and getting out/ doesn't do either now.(weight is ok I guess that is more breed specific/ Max is Berner, Oscar Akbash/ great Pryr) ...

SO yeah it has had an effect.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Humping is not at all sexual and has zero to do with whether the dog is intact or not...
> It is NOT a sexual behavior.


While I understand that humping can be triggered by over excitement or a show for social status, I have seen my dog try to hump my spayed female he was redirecting to during his horny periods. This would only happen during times when he sensed females in heat and only happened recently around the 2.5 yr mark. He became obsessed and worked himself up and attempted to mount her every chance when no one was looking. I have never seen him try to hump anything or any other dog before that. It's 1 month post neuter and I haven't seen that behavior again. I also have a neutered male and I've only seen him hump in 2 occasions - kids crawling on the ground and when new dogs are introduced and everyone is free roaming. I have also observed my spayed alpha female hump. She does this once the males start playing too rough. She tries to get on either male and will start thrusting. These are just my observations and I really do believe that my mastiff's humping was driven sexually.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> LOL neutering has no impact on marking....
> 
> And while with cats there is a difference in odor between intact and neutered males....
> Not so in dogs....



The only thing I did was neuter the dog and the smell went away. I also will smell this odor when certain intact males are boarding. You open up that room and the smell hits you in the face. One other dog smell like this, after he was neutered at the age of 5 years the smell went away.

Cats are not the only one that has a smell to the urine Get a billy goat. those things even like peeing on their face during the courtship. I just got to say I am glad you guys put on cologne instead of following the action of a goat


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

luv mi pets said:


> The only thing I did was neuter the dog and the smell went away. I also will smell this odor when certain intact males are boarding. You open up that room and the smell hits you in the face. One other dog smell like this, after he was neutered at the age of 5 years the smell went away.
> 
> Cats are not the only one that has a smell to the urine Get a billy goat. those things even like peeing on their face during the courtship. I just got to say I am glad you guys put on cologne instead of following the action of a goat


Billy goats and sheep rams stink....



Willowy said:


> BUT SOME PEOPLE HAVE THOSE EXPERIENCES. And you totally dismiss everything you don't agree with, without offering a reasonable alternate explanation. And expect others to take YOUR personal experiences as gospel.
> 
> I don't know where you got the idea I said there's no difference in the composition of urine in neutered/unneutered dogs. I have no clue. I was asking you for links to that information.


I never said people did not have those experiences.....


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

If Louie (our intact boy) goes too long without a bath, he does get a distinct musty, earthy odor on him and all his sleeping places. Clyde does not have that particular smell. What's interesting is Louie is a very low-odor dog except for that smell he gets. I wonder if that could be caused by his hormones, but I don't want to find out since he can ignore his what his anatomy tells him to do unlike Clyde. No reason to take his hormones away yet if he can behave until he is 7-9 years old.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh and my little stallion goes around and pees on the manure of the little mare and sniffs and does the funny lip thing whenever she urinates. my geldings do not do this behavior at all. I laugh because even if it is just a wee pee he still is happy about it. My other gelding used to do this till he was gelded. Now he could care a less. Intact male cats urine reeks to me. I do not see that dogs are this magical thing that are not affected by neutering. 

The only change I saw in Fynn was no changes except the urine smell went away.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> LOL neutering has no impact on marking....
> 
> And while with cats there is a difference in odor between intact and neutered males....
> Not so in dogs....


Okay I'm going to play the game for a bit since I'm off work and it's Friday 

What is the reason for the difference existing in altered vs unaltered felines, and why is it's occurrence impossible in canids?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Rescued said:


> Okay I'm going to play the game for a bit since I'm off work and it's Friday
> 
> What is the reason for the difference existing in altered vs unaltered felines, and why is it's occurrence impossible in canids?


Don't know.... I just know cat urine from an intact male cat is horrid... That stuff can be used for chemical warefare.

Dog pee? no big deal...

I will say feeding dogs a highly varied diet... their pee smells different at times due to what they have been eating.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Don't know.... I just know cat urine from an intact male cat is horrid... That stuff can be used for chemical warefare.
> 
> Dog pee? no big deal...
> 
> I will say feeding dogs a highly varied diet... their pee smells different at times due to what they have been eating.


Well, before I bother getting into it....



JohnnyBandit said:


> There is no chemical or metabolic difference in the urine between intact and altered dogs.


QUOTE=JohnnyBandit;4233682] 
And while with cats there is a difference in odor between intact and neutered males.... 
Not so in dogs.... 
[/QUOTE]

Still sticking with those? I am taking the last one to mean that you are saying that there is no difference in urine odor between intact and neutered males... yes?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Rescued said:


> Well, before I bother getting into it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still sticking with those? I am taking the last one to mean that you are saying that there is no difference in urine odor between intact and neutered males... yes?[/QUOTE]

Sure..... I will play..... I know where you are going with this by the way....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Frankly..... IF folks are getting abnormally strong odors in their urine they need to look at the diet the dogs are eating. or looking for uti's.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't know about strong urine smell. But I can say that as soon as Morrison was neutered he stopped marking indoors and humping. Coincidence or not that's what happened.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Something may have done it... But not neutering..... Bitches hump.... Altered Males hump.... There is not erection with humping..... No penetration...... And it looks NOTHING like dogs when they are mating....
> 
> I am not discounting anything.... But folks that think humping is sexually related.... Are clueless.....
> 
> ...


Some dogs DO get excited and hump and ejaculate. My grandmother's Westie did, and our family's Lhasa Apso did. The westie would hump a blanket, and the Lhasa would hump large stuffed toys and ejaculate. if that isn't sexual, then I don't know what is.

I've had several adult male dogs neutered, and one that used to mark frequently in the house, completely stopped doing it.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

My shih tzu was neutered at 6 months. To this day, he is the worst marker (in the house) and was the worst for trying to hump his same sized friend (excitement). He started marking AFTER neutering and was so sneaky I could never catch him at it, making him very hard to break.

My GSD was kept intact until he turned 2. His urine smell was/is strong. However, I think if you're noticing a smell in the house, something else is going on. It's not just because he was intact. Unless he's leaking urine or can't keep himself clean, there shouldn't be an odor on him or his area.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

I look at neutering to fix problems is just like using harsh negative reinforcement, it's a "a quick fix" that works sometimes but often has risk of behavioral or health fall outs. So it can work but you're taking a risk with it having no effect or making the problem worse.

I always recommend doing positive reinforcement or correction way before I'd recommend neutering when health concerns aren't involved.

It's certainly NOT a quick fix people sell it as and it certainly can come with some consequences whether it fixes the problems or not.

Personally I prefer to keep dogs intact but then i do rrealise not everyone is me.


----------

